# Adjusting a Hermle 341-020 movement



## solex (May 31, 2013)

I just cleaned and oiled my mom's mantle clock, the pendulum would only swing for a few rotations of the escapement. Is there any information on how to adjust these movements?


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

How did you clean and oil the movement? Hopefully it was disassembled before cleaning. Then after reassembly just a bit of light clock or machine oil applied to the pivots, pallets and escape wheel. And a bit more oil on the spring coils.

Chances are it is out of beat and the time between tick and tock is unequal. You need to move the crutch just a bit one way or the other to center the pallets with the escape wheel.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

John MS said:


> How did you clean and oil the movement? Hopefully it was disassembled before cleaning. Then after reassembly just a bit of light clock or machine oil applied to the pivots, pallets and escape wheel. And a bit more oil on the spring coils.
> 
> Chances are it is out of beat and the time between tick and tock is unequal. You need to move the crutch just a bit one way or the other to center the pallets with the escape wheel.


Completely disassembled cleaned with mineral spirits and oiled with Moebius synthetic HP 1000.

I oiled each spring with synthetic oil, and have tried moving the crutch and also changing the engagement depth...

Is it possible that main spring do not have enough power all of the springs were wound tight for > 10 years.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Were any out of round holes rebushed?
Is the movement in beat with the movement in the case and the pendulum installed?


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

None of the holes were out of round, the movement was never serviced for the 30 or so years my mom owned it none of the holes have been rebushed. I am running movement on my bench and it is level with the pendulum installed.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Then reset the depth to where it was. The springs may have taken a set from being left fully wound. Try replacing them.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

solex said:


> Completely disassembled cleaned with mineral spirits and oiled with Moebius synthetic HP 1000.
> 
> I oiled each spring with synthetic oil, and have tried moving the crutch and also changing the engagement depth...
> 
> Is it possible that main spring do not have enough power all of the springs were wound tight for > 10 years.


I am guessing you would have noticed if the main spring did not have
a reasonable shape when you had it out for service or required not 
enough effort when you wound it fully after assembly. So, my guess
is the main spring itself is not the problem.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Thank you all, I took apart all of the barrels, cleaned and oiled them, I also switched up the two 40 barrels, and set the clock up and it is now running.

I'm going to let it run all night on the bench.

Next question since this is a chime clock how do you ensure you have the 12:00 setting or do you just run the clock until the chimes ring?

Thanks Again,
Dan


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hi Dan, 

I am happy to hear you have the clock running.

Not on a Hermle, but I have advanced the time manually until the
chime train triggered. Then I repositioned the hands on the shafts
to match the chimes.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Done: Hermle 341-020 movement cleaning and oiling*

All finished now, I took a few pictures so I would remember how things went back together.

The clock is running great, now if there is a way to align the minute hand so the it chimes exactly at 60 minutes, right now it chime at 5 minutes before.

Thank you again for your support in restoring my mothers mantle clock.


----------

